# Just got my AKC Papers, Please help!



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I am looking at my dogs father and he has some acronyms that I am not aware of. What does SZ, JR sp, and VSH mean? Thanks! Jon


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Jon, Could you post the entire line that has the sires name? Include everything before the name and after the name.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

this might help
German Shepherd Dog Pedigrees Terms and Translations


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

and this 

*JRSp * states that the dog is listed in the Yugoslavian stud book under the registration number shown


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I will post the whole line for the mom and dad. Maybe you guys can make more sense of it, It looks like braile to me.

Here is the mom and the dad.

Dad
http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/asgardfox/dad1.png
http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/asgardfox/dad2.png

Mom
http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/asgardfox/mom1.png
http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/asgardfox/mom2.png

Tell me what you guys think in terms of it being a show dog, a working dog, german, american or what. Thanks! Jon


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

here is his your dogs grandfather
Pictures of V14(BSZS) Xandor von Tronje progeny - German shepherd dog

and from what I see he's from show lines.

and here is his father (xandor v. haus milesevac)
Xandor v. Haus Milesevac - German shepherd dog

he's also from show lines and from what I see he has V. Arminius (german lines) in his generation.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmm. Looks like a combo of West German Working Lines, American lines, and West German Show Lines. Just briefly looked. It's hard to read the pedigree that way. The best bet for some opinions is probably to completely input him in pedigree database and link to that.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

Mom his from working lines and also from germany and west germany most


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

your dogs dad came from here

..::vom haus Milesevac::.. German shepherd dog kennel / Deutsche schaferhunde zwinger


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that's some pretty interesting stuff you guys have come up with, thanks! So he seems like he has a lot of german bloodlines in him and a mix of working and show. Based on all of this does this mean he might be able to do Schutzhund or were any of his parents or grandparents involved in it? We have a place in Lubbock, near where I live that does it and I've been curious about it. Thanks so much for all your help guys! Jon

PS, Just read again, so it looks like dad is mostly from show lines and has german and american bloodlines? His mom however has german bloodlines and was mostly working lines?


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are interested in Schutzhund, the best thing to do is to contact the club and set up an evaluation and go from there.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright thanks I will do that. I guess I was also curious, if it seems that my dogs mom has german working lines and dad german and american show lines. What does that mean about my dog exactly? Will he take after his mom or dad or will he have more of a genetic ability to do shutzhund or certain things or what does it mean? Sorry for so many questions. Thank you! Jon


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is really no way of knowing from paper - when lines as diverse as working, show and american lines are mixed - the outcome is a complete toss up. 

More predictable are pedigrees of known lines and known dogs that have been combined and bred a lot so that there is a lot of progeny on the ground to evaluate what the pedigree is producing. But even with known variables of breeding like pedigree to like pedigree, their can be surprises and very unpredictable outcomes. 

For example, my mixed breed shelter girl - complete mystery mutt, her breed mix is but a guess. When doing Obedience and tracking classes, she out shone every other dog in the classes. When doing Schutzhund tracking, she earned a High Tracking Score in trial, beating out bona-fide working line GSDs that have previously titled. 

And the opposite can happen too, where you take world level performing Schutzhund dogs and breed them, matching great pedigrees, but end up with an entire litter of pet quality puppies, with not enough drive for that kind of work (have heard from a couple of breeders now that this has happened to them). 

So can't really guess about your pup. Generally, working ability and nerves are quickly lost within a generation or two if not specifically bred for. A few well know working lines back in the pedigree is but a very small amount of influence. Part of the pedigree is pet lines, so not much known, not much to offer as far as Schutzhund is concerned. Another good chunk of the pedigree is German Showlines. Among showlines, mostly bred for conformation and a fancy gait, it is a coin toss as to whether the working drives are there or not. 

But who knows? The Dam does have some really good dogs a couple of generations back, but we are talking great grand-parents and great-great grand parents of your dog. Judicious breeding can preserve those attributes down subsequent generations, but your dog's pedigree is more like a breeding of convenience (i.e. let's breed to the first available male and get some cute pups).

But still, if you have a super confident pup, fearless and outgoing even in brand new surroundings, ready to try anything, lives to interact with you, will fetch and chase till he drops, pushy and energetic, well then, looks like Schutzhund training could be fun for both of you! 

Your pup is about 3 months old? Good time to start. Contact a club, let them see your pup, and they can start you off on drive building and teaching focus, and show you how to help your pup grow up to be confident in work and in play. But moslty, let you puppy be a puppy, let him think he is the bestest, baddest, most wonderful pup in the whole wide world!


----------

